# Redtailed Black Variatus sorta shy???



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

So today I got a Redtailed Black Variatus and a baby (who was free and same kind)
They are replacing my dead mollie. Figured he died of sudden water change. Was perfectly healthy.
So i put them in the tank. The baby right of the bat swims around with the other fish. He follows them around. Its so cute. The adult though was kind of shy. He keeps away from the other fish. Hiding behind a plant. He comes out every now and then... BUt the other fish don't pick on him. They leave him alone in fact. Will he get over this??


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

my yellow and black platy took 2 weeks to get used to me. she hid all the time. The other platies trusted me within 2 days.
individual personalities.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

mousey said:


> my yellow and black platy took 2 weeks to get used to me. she hid all the time. The other platies trusted me within 2 days.
> individual personalities.


Okay, shes starting to come out a bit more. Still shy...but yeah...


----------

